# Tivo cuts prices



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

TiVo cuts prices on recorders 
Consumers can get $100 mail-in rebate on several models

Benjamin Pimentel, Chronicle Staff Writer 
Monday, August 9, 2004

TiVo will announce today plans to slash prices on its digital video recorders and expand its retail network. The move comes as the firm faces increasing competition in that burgeoning market.

Consumers can get $100 back on different TiVo models through a mail-in rebate program between Aug. 11 and Sept. 30, the company said. The program applies to TiVo's 40-hour, 80-hour and 140-hour models which now sell from $199 to $399.

*More*


----------



## SychoBC (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank god I finished eBaying my 2 TiVos before this came out.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Does this apply to HD-D*TIVO?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I think this applies only to standalone TiVos. DirecTV provides the support for the DirecTiVos, and licenses the software from TiVo. 

Still, for those who are satellite challenged....


----------

